# IS CREAM SAFE IN PREGNANCY



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, 
I know this may be a silly questions but i have been craving a cream bun for the last week but i am not sure if it is okay to eat fresh or mock cream??

Thanks

Fi xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, its fine, as it is pasteurised, enjoy!!!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks

xx


----------

